# B13 turbo setup



## 91shadowsentra (Oct 17, 2006)

i m looking to turbo my 92 sentra, i have a t25, an intercooler, vortech 12:1 and i was wondering wat all i need if anyone has a detailed write up on this. thanks any help will be appreciated.


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

wats a vortech 12:1, sorry but isnt vortech superchargers??? i dont know wat that 12:1 is but i know the name vortech...


----------



## 91shadowsentra (Oct 17, 2006)

its a fpr for my other car that i had... i just wanna do a budget turbo setup on this car... any ideaS?


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

ull have to read around...search all of wes's posts, ull learn a lot


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

91shadowsentra said:


> its a fpr for my other car that i had... i just wanna do a budget turbo setup on this car... any ideaS?


My idea is that you research what makes a turbo system work. I recommend against a rising rate FPR. I don't want to see you blow up your motor so start researching EVERYTHING you can.


----------



## 91shadowsentra (Oct 17, 2006)

ok will do.. i know what makes a turbo system work and all that...i have been researching the general idea on another car for around 3 years... its just i am unsure of the limitations of compressor size and what would work best...plus i already have most of the parts from another project... i just need possibly some pics or general setup ideas


----------

